# which IGBTs do tesla use?



## Dan Frederiksen (Jul 26, 2007)

anyone know?
I believe they use TO247 size but model is unknown


----------



## subcooledheatpump (Mar 5, 2012)

Not sure exactly but there is a bit of speculation going on 

http://twinkle_toes_engineering.home.comcast.net/~twinkle_toes_engineering/hybrid_car.htm

From that site:

"The use of 11 (apparently) separate inverters (6 x 11 = 66 IGBT's @ 600V ) makes each converter easier to design and to cool. The peak current in each IGBT is about 60A (figured as each inverter peak power is 200kw/11 = 18kw = 300V (with sag ) x 60A). So the inverter are likely conventional using 100A (or 159A) 600V IGBT's."

I know there are actually 72 IGBTs in a tesla, probably 66 for 11 inverters plus 6 more for a brake chopper? hard to say but they've got some crazy stuff happening in that car


----------



## Ziggythewiz (May 16, 2010)

You know what they say, if a little guy can't do the job, get a bunch of little guys!

Just be glad they didn't use 11 smaller motors in parallel...


----------



## hbthink (Dec 21, 2010)

I have been using these for a charger

Semikron IGBTs SKM400GB125D 400A 1200VDC

and was planning on purchasing 3 for a custom AC controller. Anyone interested in a group purchase I'd love to order more and get a price break. They are very user friendly in that they have temperature and overcurrent protection signals which can be used by a smart driver to shut off instantly. I found them very forgiving as I messed with my software at high V and I rates.

They can be found for about $200 a piece.

I feel that running multiple IGBTs in parallel is not a good design choice as they will vary in Rds on enough to cause problems and very hard to switch in tandem.

Contact me if you'd like to purchase some, I want to order more.

Steve


----------



## subcooledheatpump (Mar 5, 2012)

Those modules (semikron 400A 1200 volts) actually do use parallel IGBT chips. All big modules just use many little IGBTs inside.

IGBTs tend to parallel better than MOSFETs. If their temperature is kept equal and the inductance is low there should be no problems


----------

